# Pallet Treasure



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

I work at a metal stamping plant & salvage pallets that are being scrapped. Most of them I cut up for firewood, but the bigger pieces, if there aren't too many nail holes, I will save to mill into lumber. Most of the heavy pallet timbers are oak, but sometimes I get a bonus.:yes:
On one occasion I found a 2.5" X 3.5" x 40" long piece of black walnut. :yes:

Monday, I hauled off a pickup load of pallets & found what you see below. Pretty nicely figured curly maple. Imagine this quality of lumber going into pallets! It was headed for the scrap pile when I 'rescued' it. The rough dim's are approx 2.5" X 3.25" X 35" long. 

1st posting are the 'as found / rough' pictures. 

Next I will post pic's of two finished edges to better show the figure in the wood.


----------



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

*Pallet Treasures*

Below are pics of 2 finished edges. (1st 2 pics, I wet the wood to enhance the grain.)
'Curl' looks pretty good..... Now to decide what to make from this 'treasure'......

As I don't know the moisture content, I probably should let it dry for awhile to be sure. 
Is there any way to estimate moisture content without a meter?

Normally I have a project in mind, then decide on the wood. Now I have the wood, & need to find a project...Any suggestions? :smile:


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice stuff......... Makes me wanna head out and look for pallets...LOL


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

If you cannot decide on a project just send it my way and I'll help figure out something.I find alot of pallet wood too.A friend of mine called me a few weeks ago and told me he had some 1x6'sx7'long from a large crate. He said the wood looked different and I would need to come by and look at it.I went by after work and it was different. All 5 boards were Mahogony and very nice.They are now in my shop waiting a future project.So keep on looking for those "Golden" pallets.:smile:

Donny


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ron that's some beautiful wood. I love seeing that kind of industriousness. Turn it into jewelry boxes and the like. Mother's day is coming up quick so you better get busy. :yes:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Good find. If you want to know the moisture content of the wood you pretty well have to invest in a moisture meter. Otherwise, store the wood in a dry, well ventilated place, and let it sit for several months. A fan blowing over the stack will help speed things up.

Gerry


----------



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Gerry, that sounds like an OK idea. I don't have the $'s now for a meter & I sure don't want to screw up a jewelry box project with wood of this caliber.:no:
Ron


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

Pallets are a great way to find stuff that's great for smaller projects.
I have a stack of stuff also from crates that came from India.
Some pieces I kept have a burgandy type color to it.

Keep scraping !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

wanna sell one or both of them? I have no idea what they're worth, but I'm going to be building a desk- Top will be walnut that is drying as we speak, and I'm wanting something cool for the legs- this will be a very "modern" desk, and I'd like to use an assortment of woods. At about 30" high, those would work. I'm in Fort Wayne, but my inlaws are in GR- east side Cascade area, and we get up there fairly often- next trip is June 5th.

jeff


----------



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeff;
I didn't plan on selling them.... but if the price was right..... maybe.
Could put the money away towards the next tool, I suppose....:shifty:
I haven't a clue as to the value.
Does anyone know what this type of wood is worth?
Ron

p.s I live in Wyoming, MI SW side of GR


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Curly Hard Maple is 10.00/BF give or take


----------



## w00dw0rker (May 2, 2009)

pretty sweet score!! I landed a stick of that in an order of plain maple for a set of cabinets for a customer and kept it for my self. I'm sitting at the desk I built out of it right now. Ok so I have been trying for last 20 minutes to stick a pic of it on this response but so far no luck. I will be trying to upload my pics to my album also so keep checking there for a pic of that desk and by the way there were no sticks over 36" on the desk


----------



## truecountry (Apr 15, 2009)

i work at a pallet mill told yall show me pics of what species yall want but i need butt cut and bark


----------

